# need help choosing small fish



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

I need some suggestions for small shoaling fish in order to achieve scale in my aquarium. 
Inch or smaller would be fantastic and blue or red colored yet I am not familiar with smaller fresh water fish and do not know of any species. Also I'm not very fond of neon tetras in this tank which is a 100g planted aquarium.


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

Actually I'd prefer schooling fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Red and blue, neons and cardinals are about it! Hehe.
If you have really soft water some colourful fish include celestial pearl danios and mosquito rasbora. These are both in your size range.
You can also try killifish- I'm not sure if there are any at an inch, but there are some very colorful ones! Some species have interesting life cycles and only live for a year so that's something to consider.
White cloud mountain minnows are interesting and small- not as colorful but up close their fins are pretty amazing. Plus they are much better in hard water.
Have you looked through our tropical fish profiles at the top of the page? Might be able to find something there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

There are a lot of colorful Platys out there if your water params. are a good match.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

In such a large aquarium (100 gallons) I would not go with too small a fish, like the Boraras spec ies of rasbora and such, they will "get lost." There are dozens of suitable characins and cyprinids, many need soft water, some medium hard/basic. Without knowing your parameters it is difficult to recommend fish. In the profiles the water params for each species are given, along with compatibility issues if any.

Byron .


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I never knew fish get lost! That's weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Olympia said:


> Wow, I never knew fish get lost! That's weird.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


H'm, are we thinking along the same lines? By lost I meant they are so small you basically don't notice them...and sometimes they do disappear. I had a group of pygmy cory in my 90g tank for some time, and I only ever saw maybe 2 or 3 together. I thought the others had died. Even at feeding time, never saw more. This went on for months, until I set up the 70g in March 2011 and when it came to moving the plants and fish over, I ended up with 9 pygmy corys. And they were not fry, these were the originals I had placed in the tank but rarely saw. They simply were down among the plants. I've had the same with Boraras rasbora too, but they really did disappear in the 4-foot tank.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Such small fish in the large tank could also become food for larger fish. Under an inch really limits the size of other fish you can have. Bumping that size up to around 3-4 inches would enable you to also have larger fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, that was not my brightest comment.
I think the dilemma is that the OP wants scale in the tank.. I'm assuming it's an aquascape with mountains or such, so you want to keep fish small to give the effect that the landscape is huge. At least that's what I'm thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i would go with the albino tetras.they stand out with a black background and green plants plus they have a red line on their body.they really can catch your eye in a planted tank


----------



## 3ndler3nvy (May 20, 2012)

Endlers Livebearers Would work. They don't exactly school but they're small and very colorful.


----------

